# hablar muy mal un idioma



## Cilou

Hola!Conocéies una expresion italiana que significa "hablar muy mal un idioma"(como en castellano, por ejemplo, "hablar un castellano macarronico"). Habiapensado en "parlare italiano como una vaca spagnola (calco de la expresionfrancesa) pero no sé si existe en realidad.Gracias!


----------



## awanzi

Parlare un italiano maccheronico!!


----------



## dieguito_06102005

En italiano se puede decir " parlare un italiano maccheronico", no existe la expresion con "parlare italiano come una vacca spagnola."


----------



## Gianma

dieguito_06102005 said:


> en italiano se puede decir " parlare un italiano maccheronico", no existe la expresion con "parlare italiano come una vacca spagnola"



No existe, pero hace reír, me parece


----------



## dieguito_06102005

si, pero el sentido no es muy simpatico para las españolas...


----------



## Gianma

dieguito_06102005 said:


> si, pero el sentido no es muy simpatico para las españolas...


----------



## Dudu678

dieguito_06102005 said:


> si, pero el sentido no es muy simpatico para las españolas...


Para las vacas españolas


----------



## vikgigio

Dudu678 said:


> Para las vacas españolas



Es todo lo contrario!
Es cosa muy halagadora para las vacas españolas porque, aunque muy mal, por lo menos son capaces de hablar un idioma!!


----------



## montelatici

Quando sono in un paese dove si parla lo spagnolo io gli dico che parlo Itagnolo. E lo parlo molto bene!


----------



## Arrius

La origen de la expresión francesa "parler le français comme une vache espagnole", que significa literalmente "hablar el francés como una vaca española" es la frase similar "parler le français comme un BASQUE espagnol" (hablar el francés como un vasco español), visto que probablemente este último hablaría bastante bien español, pero el francés no. Por supuesto, la versión original no se dice más y se ha olvidado. 
Si las vacas de cualquier país pueden hablar una lengua humana, lo dudo mucho. No obstante se dice en Normandía donde las vacas tienen ojeras negras que "les vaches normandes portent des lunettes" ( las vacas normandas llevan gafas) de modo que acaso pueden al menos leer.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

montelatici said:


> Quando sono in un paese dove si parla lo spagnolo io gli dico che parlo Itagnolo. E lo parlo molto bene!



Hahaha! eso sì que hace reir! bienvenido en el forum!


----------



## Dudu678

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> ¡Jajaja! ¡Eso sí que hace reír! ¡Bienvenido al foro!


¡Perdona! 

Especialmente por corregirte las J.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Perdonato! =)


Scherzo ovviamente. Grazie. Dannata J.


----------



## jazyk

Qui (in inglese) si dice che le vacche abbiano un accento differente dipendendo dalla zona dove muggono.


----------



## Arrius

jazyk said:


> Qui (in inglese) si dice che le vacche abbiano un accento differente dipendendo dalla zona dove muggono.


 
No es una broma, se dice en serio y basado no solo en las creencias de unos ganaderos rusticos sino también en observaciones cientificas. Creo que se trata de un fenómeno universal en el reino animal. Las tribus de chimpansés por ejemplo tienen cada una su dialecto individual y las ballenas el suyo según el clan. Si los clanes se "casan" entre sí el sistema lingüistico de gritos de los críos representa una mezcla de aquellos de sus parientes. Es cierto literalmente lo que dijo Goethe: "Jeder Bär brüllt nach der Höhle in welcher er geboren ist" (Cada oso gruñe de la mañera de la cueva donde nació). 
Todo eso es fascinante, y esa habilidad casi humana es una razón más para evitar la crueldad contra los animales (Japón, España y Méjico en particular tomen nota!). Pero me temo que nos estemos apartando mucho de la cuestión original.


----------

